# dream pipes?



## IHT

okay, we all have specific pipes we lust after. post some of them here.
i know every week i see something new that i'd love to have... :dr

this one is by Peter Heeschen - check out all the photos of this one.


----------



## Twill413

IHT said:


> okay, we all have specific pipes we lust after. post some of them here.
> i know every week i see something new that i'd love to have... :dr
> 
> this one is by Peter Heeschen - check out all the photos of this one.


That things awesome. Like two-face from Batman


----------



## Nooner

another Heeschen:










another couple blowfish:



















and my Ultimate Dream Pipe:


----------



## CigarGal

Does your dream pipe have a name?


----------



## Nooner

CigarGal said:


> Does your dream pipe have a name?


I dunno... it is carved by Poul Winslow though! I'd call the shape a tomato.


----------



## hollywood

Here a couple of dream smokers:

*Rad Davis:*

*Kei-ichi Gotoh:*


----------



## mr.c

http://www.briarblues.com/olji1009.htm I love japanese pipes

Before I die I want a vollmer nilsson pipe


----------



## Nooner

Another, this time from Kent Rasmussen:


----------



## muziq

Nooner said:


> Another, this time from Kent Rasmussen:


Oooh, that's nice. I wouldn't mind that one myself 

Although I really just a neophyte when it comes to pipes, there's one by Bolas De Fuegos (bastage won't allow photo capture) on http://www.bolasdefuego.com/, page 3 of the pipes section, one of the first two that are there. I have no idea how his pipes smoke, but those two pipes really appeal to me.


----------



## Nooner

muziq said:


> Oooh, that's nice. I wouldn't mind that one myself
> 
> Although I really just a neophyte when it comes to pipes, there's one by Bolas De Fuegos (bastage won't allow photo capture) on , page 3 of the pipes section, one of the first two that are there. I have no idea how his pipes smoke, but those two pipes really appeal to me.


hmmm... they can't outsmart ME!!!

did you mean the 3rd Page:

or Page 3:


----------



## muziq

Hey, yeah, the first two you put up...those are the ones. How did you do that?!


----------



## Zoomschwortz

I'm so new at this that my dreams seem to stop at the Savonelli Bing's favorite & Clark's favorite.:sl 

But I really would like to have them.

At this point, me getting one of the fine pipes that you guys have posted, would be like casting pearls before swine and I don't mean icehog 

Merry Christmas everyone
Ken


----------



## Trumpet

My dream pipes would be the Trevor Talbert Halloween pipes. They're amazing.


----------



## IHT

Trumpet said:


> My dream pipes would be the Trevor Talbert Halloween pipes. They're amazing.


very true, but would you ever smoke them? i know if i owned one, i'd just look at it.
my dream pipes i'd actually smoke. on another forum, they're discussing what would you do with your vintage/rare tobacco (smoke/gift/cellar/sell)? me, i'd smoke it, that's what it's for - just like rare/aged cigars, smoke'em.


----------



## Nooner

muziq said:


> Hey, yeah, the first two you put up...those are the ones. How did you do that?!


a little bit of special Right Clicking 

I am really digging some of the elements I have been seeing in Tonni Nielsen's pipes - I am looking for one that contains them all to post up - Cosmo is home sick, so I'm gonna have some time to look today...


----------



## IHT

Nooner said:


> a little bit of special Right Clicking
> 
> I am really digging some of the elements I have been seeing in Tonni Nielsen's pipes - I am looking for one that contains them all to post up - Cosmo is home sick, so I'm gonna have some time to look today...


i got to meet tonni at the KC pipe show, and take a look at his work... great stuff.


----------



## Nooner

found a great Tonni Nielsen:










And another cool pipe in the shape made famous by it's carver:


----------



## Trumpet

IHT said:


> very true, but would you ever smoke them? i know if i owned one, i'd just look at it.
> my dream pipes i'd actually smoke. on another forum, they're discussing what would you do with your vintage/rare tobacco (smoke/gift/cellar/sell)? me, i'd smoke it, that's what it's for - just like rare/aged cigars, smoke'em.


I'd smoke the hell out of 'em. I'm the same way with my guns. If I'm not going to use it, I'm not going to own it.


----------



## LSU Tiger

Here's two.
Dunhil 848 ODA Shell finish.


Dunhill Group 6 Dublin Bruyere.


Both images are from smokingpipes.com .


----------



## Bruce

Just found the Rousch site......oh my god!
He makes some of the most beautiful pipes I have seen! Absolutely stunning pipes! Good thing most all of his pipes are sold, or I would be in deep doo-doo!


----------



## IHT

check these out. the day he posts he has a new one, they sell that very day.
http://www.briarart.com/


----------



## Bruce

Just conversed with Larry Roush via email. Most of his pipes sell out within a day, if not minutes. The way he makes the wood grain come alive is exceptional, and the stems alone are works of art.
Impressive pipes, one of the most beautiful collections I have come across in my short life seeking unusual, one off pipes.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> check these out. the day he posts he has a new one, they sell that very day.
> http://www.briarart.com/


That guy is amazing. Funny we have almost the same backgrounds.

I would like to do the same with pipe cabinets, unique , one off , high end. There are none like that. All I need is time to do it :r (sorry pal)

one I made a while back

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2506496330053415052EjJwqa


----------



## LSU Tiger

Mr C, wow, great work. :dr I especially like the use of maple in the large pipe rack. I've got some scraps of curly maple left over from rifle stocks. Maybe we could work something out.


----------



## dayplanner

This Dunhill gives me briar in the shorts:


----------



## LSU Tiger

carbonbased_al said:


> This Dunhill gives me briar in the shorts:


I've never heard it called that! :r :bn


----------



## dayplanner

Another Dunhill I wish I had:


----------



## Bruce

Nooner said:


> hmmm... they can't outsmart ME!!!
> 
> did you mean the 3rd Page:
> 
> or Page 3:


Guess what I just bought for myself for Christmas?!?!
The first one.....the "CG".

I was lucky.....there has been 8 offers to buy this pipe, but they were all turned down because this pipe cannot be exported due to the use of elephant ivory!


----------



## Nooner

carbonbased_al said:


> Another Dunhill I wish I had:


now that is a STUNNER!!!! One of the classiest Meers I have ever seen!


----------



## dayplanner

Because i've never seen any more detailed meer than this one, and it scares the hell outta me :r


----------



## dayplanner

Nanna makes some nice pipes...


----------



## dayplanner

This Dunhill rocks!


----------



## Nooner

First a Couple Traditional Shapes:

A Butera Canadian:

A Bo Nordh Billiard:

An Affordable Upshall Cana-Dublin:

And one that is a fanciful take on a few traditional elements:

A beautiful Castello KKKK:

And Lastly a nice little parti-rusticated Winslow Freehand:


----------



## muziq

Bruce said:


> Guess what I just bought for myself for Christmas?!?!
> The first one.....the "CG".
> 
> I was lucky.....there has been 8 offers to buy this pipe, but they were all turned down because this pipe cannot be exported due to the use of elephant ivory!


You bastage! I was saving up for that one! Seriously, congrats on the pick up, enjoy it--and let me know how it smokes. I'm still thinking about getting a pipe from this guy but would love a brief review of how well you think it smokes and general craftmanship. The photos look amazing on his site but I wanna hear the real deal about how it is in person. Share with us when you get it in hand!


----------



## muziq

carbonbased_al said:


> Because i've never seen any more detailed meer than this one, and it scares the hell outta me :r


That's just sick. You'd have to be listening to Sunn0))) and wearing a druid robe while smoking that sucker...


----------



## kheffelf

Here is one that I like it is a Radice, little out of my price range.


----------



## kheffelf

Two other pipes that I would love to get are these Nordings, not that far out of my range but I just can't pull the trigger. Maybe for my birthday in about a month.


----------



## Bruce

muzig: 
The pipe is beautiful....almost too beautiful to smoke! The color is a bit darker in person as opposed to the pictures on the site. But what is impressive is the feel of the pipe in hand. Incredibly ergonomic, extremely comfortable. Fits in the hand perfectly. The finish and craftsmanship is perfect.....makes Dunhill look like a second tier pipe!

This pipe was so well received that the maker is going to try to make a few more, along the similar lines. They will not be exact duplicates as all his pipes are "one offs", but similar is design.

He has a couple other pipes that I would like to have in my collection, but I would like to see how this one smokes first.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Those are some beautiful pipes! A couple looked very confusing and one scared the hell out of me!


----------



## dayplanner

An LJ Heart pipe off of frenchy's site that really caught my eye:


----------



## kheffelf

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'm so new at this that my dreams seem to stop at the Savonelli Bing's favorite & Clark's favorite.:sl
> 
> But I really would like to have them.
> 
> At this point, me getting one of the fine pipes that you guys have posted, would be like casting pearls before swine and I don't mean icehog
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone
> Ken


Hey Ken, I remembered seeing your post about this and found this pipe(estate) at premierpipes.
http://www.premierpipes.com/estate.htm
If you scroll down there is a bing's favorite towards the bottom.


----------



## pistol

carbonbased_al said:


> Nanna makes some nice pipes...


I saw that one as well and would have to agree with you man. I have no idea how much it was though because it was tagged as "sold"


----------



## IHT

probably at least 7 bills.


----------



## Huminie

I am no expert, but I really like the looks of some pipes by Michael Parks. Especially this one:









Here is another example of his work:


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> probably at least 7 bills.


I wouldn't be surprised. I've honestly never seen the prices before, I get the newsletter and they are always already sold :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Having just found my way into the pipe world I have been scouring the web looking at pipes. Found these which I think are beautiful.

Michael Parks Giant Blowfish






Also the Safari Pipe by Michael Parks


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Some more Michael Parks, the Oom Trout



This close up shows Trout fishing flies embedded into the stem.


Would I smoke these? Dunno, they seem to beautiful to smoke.

Too many awesome pipes, so little money


----------



## Millow

My dream pipe would be a nice big fat bent apple. Doesn't matter who made it, as long as it was good quality.


----------



## Mister Moo

Modest but handsome Porche Design on ebay for five more hours:


----------



## Nutiket_32

Nothing special, but barely out of my price range.



That Michael Parks blowfish is gorgeous.


----------



## kheffelf

Nutiket_32 said:


> Nothing special, but barely out of my price range.
> 
> That Michael Parks blowfish is gorgeous.


If 117 is out of your range how about 105
http://store.pipesandcigars.com/petracgreens.html


----------



## dhaus

So, this forum is primarily to increase the grade of the slope - entice us folks who are new, or returning, into even greater PAD problems than we may already have.  I don't even want to get into the tobacco end of this. Oh, my dream pipe(s) are the stanwell queens. No wait, their legends. No wait, .. . Oh heck, all of 'em.p


----------



## burninator

kheffelf said:


> If 117 is out of your range how about 105
> http://store.pipesandcigars.com/petracgreens.html


:tpd: Love that 106 in the racing green.


----------



## dayplanner

The one I'm gonna carve as soon as my kit arrives from Mark!


----------



## omowasu

Ive been eyeing some of the Japanese carvers with envy. One of the particular pipes that I really like is the Tokutomi. This one in particular has a very "in your face" profile, very medieval looking, with a great blast:


----------



## Nooner

omowasu said:


> Ive been eyeing some of the Japanese carvers with envy. One of the particular pipes that I really like is the Tokutomi. This one in particular has a very "in your face" profile, very medieval looking, with a great blast:


very Celius meets Preben Holm... it is starting to grow on me...


----------



## mr.c

really like this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CAVICCHI-5C...oryZ4119QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

don't think I've ever seen a "5C" Cavicchi. I feel that this is one of the underated brands on the market. Beautiful pipes that are reasonably priced.


----------



## omowasu

That Cavicchi is so beautiful I dont think I could take a flame to it!


----------



## Nooner

Bruce said:


> don't think I've ever seen a "5C" Cavicchi. I feel that this is one of the underated brands on the market. Beautiful pipes that are reasonably priced.


Shhhhh......


----------



## bonggoy

Some beautiful pipes in this thread. Some of them are work of art. Possibly to beautiful to smoke. 

I agree with the Cavicchi. I've been eyeing one ever since I lost the 3C by less than 10 bucks in Ebay.


----------



## SilvrBck

Can't explain why but this one really yanks my chain. p 

SB


----------



## ShawnP

I tell ya I don't want anything to fancy. My dream pipe right now would be the Peterson Racing Green. 


I just want this pipe so bad and she is a beaut :dr 


Shawn


----------



## Nutiket_32

ShawnP said:


> I tell ya I don't want anything to fancy. My dream pipe right now would be the Peterson Racing Green.
> 
> I just want this pipe so bad and she is a beaut :dr
> 
> Shawn


beautiful pipe...the racing green is my favorite finish that i have seen so far


----------



## bonggoy

Michael Parks ...



Another one ...



I wet my pants just looking at them ...

I like this one the best ... too artsy to smoke though ...


----------



## mr.c

bonggoy said:


> .
> 
> I like this one the best ... too artsy to smoke though ...


errr is it just me or does that pipe look like a ....


----------



## mr.c

wow a 5 C cavicchi volcano



yikes a $1200 cavicchi Diamante Bent Brandy, think I will keep mine


----------



## dayplanner

I got this dream pipe in today:



I LOVE it!


----------



## Hoplophile

bonggoy said:


> Some beautiful pipes in this thread. Some of them are work of art. Possibly to beautiful to smoke.
> 
> I agree with the Cavicchi. I've been eyeing one ever since I lost the 3C by less than 10 bucks in Ebay.


I wouldn't hesitate to smoke any of'em. I could never resist. My dream pipe list would be pretty long, but I would probably put an S. Bang at the top.


----------



## mr.c

carbonbased_al said:


> I got this dream pipe in today:
> 
> I LOVE it!


hmmm what kind is that ?

just a warning, cavicchis are like peanuts, you cant have just one !

Nice pick up joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!p


----------



## TimB

That Kent Rasmussen is amazing....


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> I got this dream pipe in today:
> 
> I LOVE it!


Congrats on your pick up, that is one of the best looking pipes I have seen.


----------



## dayplanner

mr.c said:


> hmmm what kind is that ?
> 
> just a warning, cavicchis are like peanuts, you cant have just one !
> 
> Nice pick up joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!p


Palmwood, bent egg shape. Smokes like a dream Joe, you weren't kidding! I also picked up that big rhodesian, but alas, that one is heading out to another botl


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> Palmwood, bent egg shape. Smokes like a dream Joe, you weren't kidding! *I also picked up that big rhodesian, but alas, that one is heading out to another botl *


Some of you guys down here in the pipe forums are some of the most generous people I have ever known. It is great being part of place where people do these things for each other.


----------



## IHT

no SH*T. damn, joe. what crawled up your, uh... well... you feelin' okay?


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> no SH*T. damn, joe. what crawled up your, uh... well... you feelin' okay?


Well, get this. The guy points out this pipe on another thread:

Then I pulled a PaulMac, made up this story and got him to send me his addy.


----------



## IHT

better not be... :gn


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> better not be... :gn


Would I do that to you Greg?  :bx


----------



## a.paul

Is he serious?:r


----------



## dayplanner

:r Ya'll oughta know by now - Joe don't play!


----------



## IHT

i'm not talking to any of you anymore.


----------



## ShawnP

cquon said:


> :r Ya'll oughta know by now - Joe don't play!


No doubt Joe will destroy a person.

Love seeing this happen. Kick his ass Joe.

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul

Speaking of which, Shawn-eee...today's Thursday, did you manage to pick up a certain guy's package yet?


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> No doubt Joe will destroy a person.
> 
> Love seeing this happen. Kick his ass Joe.
> 
> Shawn p


There's a couple of people who will be hurting as of saturday Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

carbonbased_al said:


> There's a couple of people who will be hurting as of saturday Shawn


Sweet,can't wait to everyone's pics of the destruction Joe.

You still need to tell me if you get on xbox live or not ya bastage 

Shawn p


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> Sweet,can't wait to everyone's pics of the destruction Joe.
> 
> You still need to tell me if you get on xbox live or not ya bastage
> 
> Shawn p


You best tell that farkin mailman to get his act straight!

No, no xbox live yet. I'll get it eventually...


----------



## ShawnP

carbonbased_al said:


> You best tell that farkin mailman to get his act straight!
> 
> No, no xbox live yet. I'll get it eventually...


You better not be hitting my ass Joe :gn

Greg deserves it, I do not.

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul

ShawnP said:


> You better not be hitting my ass Joe :gn
> 
> Shawn p


What is it with you guys?
:bl


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> You better not be hitting my ass Joe :gn
> 
> Greg deserves it, I do not.
> 
> Shawn p


  :bx


----------



## dayplanner

Isn't she lovely? It's by Paul Becker.


----------



## floydp

cquon said:


> :r Ya'll oughta know by now - Joe don't play!


It must be the name Joe or maybe its the water in NJ. Both I know from there don't play(well maybe with themselves) and are fargin nuts with sending chit. This ones the young one we fondly refer to as the Virtual one.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Isn't she lovely? It's by Paul Becker.


doyle, that's pretty sweet lookin.

a LONG time ago, i was walking down the main drag at Waikiki beach (kalahkaua Ave or some chit like that), and they had a dunhill store (it's not there anymore). 
they had a dunhill, i guess in retrospect it was a "dress black" (high gloss black paint) pipe with diamonds around the stem... was $8,000. i had to tell my wife that i just bought a pipe off ebay for $20 (from JoePipe of Hawaii - oddly enough, another Joe, of mr.c fame, now owns it).


----------



## Bruce

I met Paul Becker in December at Peter Heinrich's store. He was hanging out with several other German pipe makers, including Peter Klein. Paul does some very nice work. I think he is often overlooked in the pipe world.


----------



## dayplanner

Can't decide whether I love or hate this pipe:


----------



## a.paul

carbonbased_al said:


> Can't decide whether I love or hate this pipe:


Does nothing for me.


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> Can't decide whether I love or hate this pipe:


I think it is awesome, who is it made by?


----------



## a.paul

kheffelf said:


> I think it is awesome, who is it made by?


http://www.zemanpipes.com/ I believe.


----------



## dayplanner

a.paul said:


> http://www.zemanpipes.com/ I believe.


Yep, it's a Jan Zeman. It is different. I almost bought it, but it's just a little too out there for my tastes.


----------



## IHT

i like a lot of zemans pipes, but that one is just like some of the boswells i see... and that ain't my bag, baby.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> i like a lot of zemans pipes, but that one is just like some of the boswells i see... and that ain't my bag, baby.


It is my bag though, I love groove style pipes, that is probably why I have a Boswell similar to that, but for the price I think I will stick with my Boswells.


----------



## dayplanner

might be more visually appealing without the blue stem.


----------



## dayplanner

Italian carvers are my fav. If college hadn't devaluated my liver and kidney's so much i'd have this pipe right now:



Baldo Baldi billiard. Baldo's considered by many the best carver in Italy. Love it!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

http://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/93/eb/6219_12.JPG

APRIL FOOLS!:r


----------



## dayplanner

carbonbased_al said:


> Can't decide whether I love or hate this pipe:


This one is not quite as elaborate, but it's a DeJarnett so it is a quality pipe.

http://dejarpipes.com/newhyperlinks/3307.htm


----------



## dayplanner

cquon said:


> This one is not quite as elaborate, but it's a DeJarnett so it is a quality pipe.
> 
> http://dejarpipes.com/newhyperlinks/3307.htm


That's a neat looking pipe. I especially like the eagles carved in the bottom. DeJarnett makes some really nice pieces and his prices are very fair.


----------



## bonggoy

A Peter Matzhold Volcano ...



Very nice birds eye ...


----------



## dayplanner

bonggoy said:


> A Peter Matzhold Volcano ...
> 
> Very nice birds eye ...


That is rather awesome!


----------



## bonggoy

I like this one.










Nice Birds eye.


----------



## Don Fernando

bonggoy said:


> I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Birds eye.


That's sweet as hell. Look at that stem ... man, that's sharp.

Where's the linkage ????


----------



## bonggoy

http://www.briarblues.com/sari1513.htm


----------



## Don Fernando

bonggoy said:


> http://www.briarblues.com/sari1513.htm


Thanks for the link ... man, .. there's some really nice offerings there.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'll have this one. Whatcha think?


----------



## kheffelf

Here is mine, it is part of my new love for Italian pipes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> Nothing special, but barely out of my price range.
> 
> That Michael Parks blowfish is gorgeous.


I was eyeballing the silver spigot 80s. Mmmmmmmmmm, what a sweet pipe

:dr


----------



## rutkus

normally dunhill pipes do nothing for me, however this one just looks awesome. and at that pricetag, it truly is a dream pipe, i would not pay that much for this pipe.


----------



## mr.c

nice Rainer Barbi :dr now all I need is 400 bucks


----------



## kheffelf

It is funny how my taste are always changing, right now I am really digging all Rad Davis pipes, maybe one day.


----------



## IHT

sweet, green cumberland stem. i wonder how they make those. i've been dreaming about becoming a pipe maker, that would be personally fullfilling - making something you can see someone be able to use and enjoy.


----------



## bonggoy

The black blast on emerald green cumberland stem is a good combination.


----------



## mr.c

look at this Hedegaard!!!!!!!!!!!!! f me!


----------



## Bruce

I know where that's from and can get you at least 20% off that baby!
LMK


----------



## mr.c

Bruce said:


> I know where that's from and can get you at least 20% off that baby!
> LMK


I was hoping I could buy it off you for 50 % off :r :r


----------



## Bruce

Keep it up buddy......or I'll cut you off!


----------



## Bruce

BTW: Tht Eltang just went up 50% in price!
LOL!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's a couple of beauties from Peterson. Especially LOVE the red spigot...... might have that one for Christmas this year!


----------



## Sniper2075

I don't know why but this pipe has really caught my eye. Too bad is a bit too expensive for me.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/skovgaard/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=20967


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sniper2075 said:


> I don't know why but this pipe has really caught my eye. Too bad is a bit too expensive for me.
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/skovgaard/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=20967


Nice pipe. It'd be a great deal with that much of a discount....


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice pipe. It'd be a great deal with that much of a discount....


I agree with you and sniper2075, that REALLY is a beauty!!!
Speaking of too bad on the price...that's about 5x the amount I can even consider spending on a pipe right now.


----------



## Sniper2075

EvanS said:


> I agree with you and sniper2075, that REALLY is a beauty!!!
> Speaking of too bad on the price...that's about 5x the amount I can even consider spending on a pipe right now.


Hey, who went and bought my pipe? I was going to buy that in say 9 months or so. p


----------



## EvanS

Sniper2075 said:


> Hey, who went and bought my pipe? I was going to buy that in say 9 months or so. p


:r Ooooops


----------



## EvanS

I'm really diggin this 7" x 2.5" Barbi Freehand


----------



## mr.c

I really like this 5 c squashed bulldog tomato whatever you call it


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> I really like this 5 c squashed bulldog tomato whatever you call it.


sweet. awesome shape.


----------



## EvanS

check out the grain on this Jacono!!! wow


----------



## LSU Tiger

I picked up this Group 6 Shell Dublin (6105) for $185 on Smokingpipes.com. It was listed as an estate pipe, but I really can't tell it was ever smoked. New, it sells for $380. p


----------



## Loge

carbonbased_al said:


> Because i've never seen any more detailed meer than this one, and it scares the hell outta me :r


haha hell yes. I like the idea of smoking out of skulls.


----------



## bonggoy

I always thought a Roush pipe is kind of "unique". But after seeing and holding them on my hands last weekend, they just entered my dream pipes list.


----------



## DubintheDam

I would love a japanesse pipe, but not too eccentric in design, I quite like this one, Tokutomi Volcano (2004) from smoking pipes

View attachment 13563


or a nice bamboo, Jess Chonowitsch: Smooth Brandy with Bamboo
or a classy english bulldog, Dunhill: Cumberland (4117)
or a stylish dane; Benni Jorgensen: Smooth Brandy (Swan) 
or maybe something just crazy to blow: Tom Eltang: Sandblast Horn (Saturn)


----------



## bonggoy

DubintheDam said:


> I would love a japanesse pipe, but not too eccentric in design, I quite like this one, Tokutomi Volcano (2004) from smoking pipes
> 
> View attachment 13563
> 
> 
> or a nice bamboo, Jess Chonowitsch: Smooth Brandy with Bamboo
> or a classy english bulldog, Dunhill: Cumberland (4117)
> or a stylish dane; Benni Jorgensen: Smooth Brandy (Swan)
> or maybe something just crazy to blow: Tom Eltang: Sandblast Horn (Saturn)


You sir have a very good taste.

_and I just fulfilled one of my dream pipes _


----------



## DubintheDam

bonggoy said:


> You sir have a very good taste.
> 
> _and I just fulfilled one of my dream pipes _


Indeed, how about this one a big beauty of a bulldog:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/ser-jacopo/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=31047


----------



## Cheeto

I was randomly looking searching for Halloween themed pipes online and came up with Talbert Pipes. These things blow my mind! Talbert makes a set of Halloween themed pipes every year which center around a certain mythology or creature. Here a just a few examples...


----------



## Cheeto

I like this one as well, hails from http://www.bacartpipes.com/


----------



## Dan_

Cheeto said:


>


Thats awesome


----------



## hova45

I am a huge yuki Tokutomi fan


----------



## hova45

well and Nanna Ivarsson


----------



## Bruce

So Ronnie.......what dream pipe did you buy?


----------



## Bruce

Just got my Roush Rhodesian in and pictures do not do this pipe justice! Smokes absolutely perfect.......well balanced and very comfortable both in the hand and mouth. One of the most beautiful pipes in my collection!

Had to sacrifice a few of my other pipes in order to afford this one, but it was well worth it as this pipe is a "keeper"!


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> So Ronnie.......what dream pipe did you buy?


A Roush pokerhawk.


----------



## Puffy69

bonggoy said:


> A Roush pokerhawk.


one day..i'll get a Roush


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Rock Star said:


> one day..i'll get a Roush


At the rate you are going, it will be tomorow at about 10:45am......:tu


----------



## Bruce

Hey Freddy, I have a few Roush's I could sell. They would be a lot cheaper than new or on the after market.
What cigars do you have to trade?
hehehehe


----------



## bonggoy

Kayak_Rat said:


> At the rate you are going, it will be tomorow at about 10:45am......:tu


probably today ... between 4pm to 7pm* ...

_*that's when Larry usually sends his email notice for available pipes after Bruce passed on them _


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> Hey Freddy, I have a few Roush's I could sell. They would be a lot cheaper than new or on the after market.
> What cigars do you have to trade?
> hehehehe


hmmm ... interesting ... any pots (I know you have bazillions of them), bent cutty or belge?


----------



## hamncheese

Pics please, Ronnie? Pretty please? p


----------



## Bruce

I have a bent Cutty, #1368
A Pot, #1360
Smooth Belge, #1317


----------



## bonggoy

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Pics please, Ronnie? Pretty please? p


Mike refer to them as the nut cracker.


----------



## hamncheese

Wow that looks awesome! How big is it?... the relative size of the bowl to the bit is misleading, I think.


----------



## bonggoy

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Wow that looks awesome! How big is it?... the relative size of the bowl to the bit is misleading, I think.


They are not big at all. Not something you would clench (sp?) but reltively light. the bowl is conical so I would guess even rad davis' pipes has larger bowls than this.


----------



## mr.c

ONE of the finest ring grain blasted pipes I have seen yet. stunning ! you should be proud to have that in your rack:tu



bonggoy said:


> Mike refer to them as the nut cracker.


----------



## Bruce

Hey Ronnie:

Did you score that off Larry's site? Get lucky?
It's hard to buy a pipe off his site, the hot shapes sell quickly.
If you want something special from Larry, LMK. I talk to him on the phone quite often, and I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Puffy69

Bruce said:


> I have a* bent Cutty, #1368*
> A Pot, #1360
> Smooth Belge, #1317


i like this...but bruce im not sure im ready for this yet..LoL


----------



## hamncheese

Ronnie, that's a gorgeous pipe! If you have it in hand already, please bring it to Mahogany's the next time I see you. I'd love to get a good look at it. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I am still partial to Dave's pokerdawg. Neat looking grain.

PokerDawg


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> Hey Ronnie:
> 
> Did you score that off Larry's site? Get lucky?
> It's hard to buy a pipe off his site, the hot shapes sell quickly.
> If you want something special from Larry, LMK. I talk to him on the phone quite often, and I may be able to help you out.


Yes I bought it off his site. I was lucky I was in front of my computer when I received the email notification.



Rock Star said:


> i like this...but bruce im not sure im ready for this yet..LoL


Go for it Freddy. You can always re-sell them for an excellent price if you decide they are not for you. I've seen most of his pipes sells in the estate market for pretty much the same price when they were new.



mr.c said:


> ONE of the finest ring grain blasted pipes I have seen yet. stunning ! you should be proud to have that in your rack:tu


Thanks Joe.


----------



## hamncheese

The more I look at this pipe... the more I like it!



bonggoy said:


> Mike refer to them as the nut cracker.


----------



## DubintheDam

I would love a Roush, but I would buy one of these first:

Dunhill: Collector Shell Briar HT XL










 *Product Number: 002-015-0588*
This is one of the first new Collector HTXL's that I have seen in a bit and, I must admit, I have really missed them! Massive in size, and boasting a grain that could make an angel weep, this pipe would be a dandy choice, anytime that you have an hour + to enjoy a smoke. --Bear Graves

 








 
 








$529.60 $450.16
*You Save:*_ $79.44!_























 
 
 Ask a question about this Dunhill pipe


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Cheeto said:


> I was randomly looking searching for Halloween themed pipes online and came up with Talbert Pipes. These things blow my mind! Talbert makes a set of Halloween themed pipes every year which center around a certain mythology or creature. Here a just a few examples...


H.P. Lovecraft pipes, those are awesome. I love the cthulhu pipe.

I don't have a picture of it, but I want that pipe Davey Jones has in POTC 2, it looks awesome.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I really like this one

http://www.downiepipes.com/curwen.html


----------



## nimravus01

Mad Hatter said:


> I really like this one
> 
> http://www.downiepipes.com/curwen.html


I believe the topic was dream pipe, not fantasy pipe... One in the same I suppose. p

I'm just joking, It is an astonishingly beautiful pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam

Mad Hatter said:


> I really like this one
> 
> http://www.downiepipes.com/curwen.html


LOVE THE SITE, LOVE THE PIPES, LOVE THE WORK....and all that info about pipe making...brill.

Great stuff, many thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Mad Hatter said:


> I really like this one
> 
> http://www.downiepipes.com/curwen.html


That is a nice freakin pipe. Personally, i like this one :http://www.downiepipes.com/glaurung.html


----------



## Mad Hatter

nimravus01 said:


> I believe the topic was dream pipe, not fantasy pipe... One in the same I suppose. p
> 
> I'm just joking, It is an astonishingly beautiful pipe.


Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## hova45

what no one likes my dream pipes:sb


----------



## Bruce

here's my dream pipe;

http://www.scandpipes.com/pipes/uniDBfiles/DB_vis_indhold.asp?r=7487&ID=1102

only 7k!!!


----------



## nimravus01

Mad Hatter said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!


Don't get "mad" brother, I was just joking. I like your taste in pipes. I've been eying those Design Berlin globe pipes for a while, myself.

As for my dream pipe. I really like Rolando Negoita's designs, especially this Katana pipe:

Unfortunately, the only way I could afford a Rolando Negoita pipe, would be to get one he designed for Butz Choquin to make. Oh, wait, I already have one of those! Yay!
:bn


----------



## Mad Hatter

nimravus01 said:


> Don't get "mad" brother, I was just joking. I like your taste in pipes. I've been eying those Design Berlin globe pipes for a while, myself.
> 
> As for my dream pipe. I really like Rolando Negoita's designs, especially this Katana pipe:
> 
> Unfortunately, the only way I could afford a Rolando Negoita pipe, would be to get one he designed for Butz Choquin to make. Oh, wait, I already have one of those! Yay!
> :bn


Mad? Me?...Mad? Lol. I appreciate your humor almost as much as I appreciate your taste in pipes. Yep, still eyeballing that DB globe pipe. Actually I had a chance to buy a nice DB pipe in the pipeshop in Chemnitz on my vacation this spring and I decided to pass since I wasn't sure if I was going to continue smoking or not. Sooooooooooooooo, I just had to settle for afternoons sitting drinking grosse Kupfere in the Marktplatz. Ahhhhhh, what a nice memory!


----------



## Puffy69

Bruce said:


> here's my dream pipe;
> 
> http://www.scandpipes.com/pipes/uniDBfiles/DB_vis_indhold.asp?r=7487&ID=1102
> 
> only 7k!!!


:r 7k? That thang better smoke my pipe..LoL


----------



## dls

OR

Simple i know, but thats part of the appeal for me. I could keep listing them, i've got way to many dream pipes! p


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> OR
> 
> Simple i know, but thats part of the appeal for me. I could keep listing them, i've got way to many dream pipes! p


The bottom one is pretty sassy for a smooth finish. What finish is that?


----------



## dls

Mad Hatter said:


> The bottom one is pretty sassy for a smooth finish. What finish is that?


 It's dunhill's "Amber Root" finish. I've got to say, thats probably my favorite of the two.


----------



## Arizona

I like these pipes too - I also prefer simplicity. They're both (especially the bottom one) very similar in shape to my new Peterson #80s that's in the mail right now from South Carolina. It'll be my first P-Lip, so anxious to try it...



dls said:


> OR
> 
> Simple i know, but thats part of the appeal for me. I could keep listing them, i've got way to many dream pipes! p


----------



## dls

Arizona said:


> I like these pipes too - I also prefer simplicity. They're both (especially the bottom one) very similar in shape to my new Peterson #80s that's in the mail right now from South Carolina. It'll be my first P-Lip, so anxious to try it...


 I saw your thread on the peterson, and it is a beautiful pipe. Let me know how it smokes!


----------



## TexasOutlaw

I've always wanted a Dunhill, especially the one that comes with a Texas shaped base and cowboy hat cover.


----------



## Cheeto

I was just browsing Iwan Ries and found this Tonni Nielsen that I fell in love with...

http://www.iwanries.com/Tonni_Nielsen_P1802C290.cfm


----------



## nimravus01

TexasOutlaw said:


> I've always wanted a Dunhill, especially the one that comes with a Texas shaped base and cowboy hat cover.


One like this:









Being from Texas, myself, I can share your appeal. Hey, it's only $10,000.


----------



## bonggoy

I'm not really into bamboo but this speaks to me ...


----------



## montecristo#2

bonggoy said:


> I'm not really into bamboo but this speaks to me ...


I saw that one. :tu

I actually want to get a pipe with bamboo and really want to get one with black bamboo, but they are rather pricey.

Maybe one day. . .


----------



## kheffelf

For some reason I have been really digging straight pipes lately. I know I just get rid of one but I would love to own a Rad again.
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/rad-davis/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=30887


----------



## bonggoy

oooh Rad Davis ...


----------



## Sawyer

I usually go for more traditional shapes but this Ichi Kitahara Smooth Rhino is very nice.


----------



## montecristo#2

montecristo#2 said:


> I actually want to get a pipe with bamboo and really want to get one with black bamboo, but they are rather pricey.
> 
> Maybe one day. . .


It looks like that day has come a little sooner than I had expected. I now have a pipe on the way with a bamboo stem. After thinking about it for an hour, I just had to pull the trigger on this Tsuge estate. This will be my first estate pipe. Now I just need to find a good deal on a pipe with a black bamboo stem. I guess this should now go in the "photo of your pipes" thread, instead of the dream pipes thread.  :r


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> It looks like that day has come a little sooner than I had expected. I now have a pipe on the way with a bamboo stem. After thinking about it for an hour, I just had to pull the trigger on this Tsuge estate. This will be my first estate pipe. Now I just need to find a good deal on a pipe with a black bamboo stem. I guess this should now go in the "photo of your pipes" thread, instead of the dream pipes thread.


Have you even smoked any of your pipes yet?


----------



## DubintheDam

Bully for you, bully for me?

http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/Pfeifen_neu/Tao/IMG_3572_L.jpg

Only €350


----------



## Spongy

Everyone loves Paolo Becker?


Gregor Lobnik


Larry Roush


----------



## JAK

The Gregor Lobnik is my favorite


----------



## montecristo#2

kheffelf said:


> Have you even smoked any of your pipes yet?


Actually the answer to that question is a. . . yes!  :r

I actually smoked some Westminster in one of my Tsuge's (The Bent) just last week. It was my first bowl in a really long time. I was herfing with Davis (dyj48) and after smoking a cigar we decided to light up a pipe as well (he has really gotten into the pipes these days, unfortunately he doesn't post very often anymore).

I am going to have to give it a try on a clean pallet as it was a little hard to taste the tobacco after having a cigar (although it was definitely interesting). Plus, I am going to need some major practice packing a bowl. I think I will probably smoke from time to time when we herf until my wife and I finally move and I have a deck or patio. It just seems like it would be too much work to smoke a pipe while walking around outside.

I can't wait for that pipe to arrive, I just love the bamboo from the picture.


----------



## hollywood

anybody else find Downie's pipes just friggin' awesome!?!? Joe, you don't count!


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Open Thread (pipe forum)*

I've been eyeing up this Ser Jacopo acorn for quite some time now. I won't be able to buy it unless I magically win the lottery, but I still like looking at the picture p


----------



## nimravus01

*Re: Open Thread (pipe forum)*



Cheeto said:


> I've been eyeing up this Ser Jacopo acorn for quite some time now. I won't be able to buy it unless I magically win the lottery, but I still like looking at the picture p


Very nice, I like it a lot! Hey, it's on sale for only $345!


----------



## dayplanner

hollywood said:


> anybody else find Downie's pipes just friggin' awesome!?!? Joe, you don't count!


Yep, still waiting on the one I ordered in March.


----------



## hollywood

cquon said:


> Yep, still waiting on the one I ordered in March.


Dang Doyle!? That is one heck of a wait. Hope it is as good as it looks!


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Yep, still waiting on the one I ordered in March.


wow. i think i'd have something to say to that person if it were me. like "cancel it, and don't expect glowing reviews."
hell, even mr.c was months faster than that on turnaround time with the pipe cabinet. :tu

:r


----------



## physiognomy

This Ivarsson is awesome... Someone has put up the opening bid of $2495.00 as well, but I can only dream p


----------



## joed

cquon said:


> Yep, still waiting on the one I ordered in March.


I asked Stephen to make me one of his firedrops in the spring of this year - he told me no problem - but it would be winter - maybe close to christmas before he could get to it - and I have already purchsed 4 pipes from him - he is currently in demand I guess.


----------



## IHT

i picked up a nanna ivaarson at the KC pipe show... it was 3Gs.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> i picked up a nanna ivaarson at the KC pipe show... it was 3Gs.


I picked up nanna ivaarson at the chicago show, she started screaming so I put her down.



IHT said:


> wow. i think i'd have something to say to that person if it were me. like "cancel it, and don't expect glowing reviews."
> *hell, even mr.c was months faster* than that on turnaround time with the pipe cabinet. :tu
> 
> :r


uhh thanks, hope bruce doesnt read that :r


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> I picked up nanna ivaarson at the chicago show, she started screaming so I put her down.


then smitty stuffed her in a bag and she's probably chained in the basement of his parents house.


----------



## Bruce

You know, Nanna's pipes are nice, but I can't help to think the only reason why her pipes are bringing in 3k is because of her father and grandfather.
JMHO of course.


----------



## pipeyeti

Bruce I agree. She is drawing those prices based on the family name.


----------



## IHT

nah, it's cuz she's hot.
like a better version of bjork. :tu


----------



## Spongy

Lasse Skovgaard


----------



## dayplanner

joed said:


> I asked Stephen to make me one of his firedrops in the spring of this year - he told me no problem - but it would be winter - maybe close to christmas before he could get to it - and I have already purchsed 4 pipes from him - he is currently in demand I guess.


Yeah, he emailed me the other day and said it's been a hell of a year. Don't think I'll get it before Christmas, tho.


----------



## SAjunidog

Bruce said:


> You know, Nanna's pipes are nice, but I can't help to think the only reason why her pipes are bringing in 3k is because of her father and grandfather.
> JMHO of course.


Of course the name is part of it, same thing with dunhill, or any range of other big name pipes, I really wish her name was nanna grabow or something. They're still pretty amazing though.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> nah, it's cuz she's hot.
> like a better version of bjork. :tu


Indeed p That's gotta be worth something right? I meanhow many hot pipe makers are there!?

I like the look of her pipes though. I have a Lars that is an excellent pipe, i'd like to pick up a nanna someday to have a father daughter set.


----------



## Cheeto

carbonbased_al said:


> Indeed p That's gotta be worth something right? I meanhow many hot pipe makers are there!?


Speaking of Nanna Ivarsson, I saw a "pipe chair" she made online and think it looks great. I guess you could put it in the range of a dream pipe, since that's what it deals with. Take a look.

http://www.finepipes.com/NannaChair.htm


----------



## dayplanner

Cheeto said:


> Speaking of Nanna Ivarsson, I saw a "pipe chair" she made online and think it looks great. I guess you could put it in the range of a dream pipe, since that's what it deals with. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.finepipes.com/NannaChair.htm


I want that chair. Wonder what something like that runs?


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> I want that chair. Wonder what something like that runs?


That chair is awesome, what a cool design, especially the hide away compartments.


----------



## IHT

only if i had a man cave or smoking room or... a life... y'know...
i dont' think that would last long on my back deck with the dogs.


----------



## txdyna65

Here is a pipe that I want right now. I thought I had found it but when I went to order it they said it was out of stock  I know its not real high end or anything, but it would be great for my meager collection 



not a great pic, I took it from the catalog. Its a Mastro de Paja Nera


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> Here is a pipe that I want right now. I thought I had found it but when I went to order it they said it was out of stock  I know its not real high end or anything, but it would be great for my meager collection
> 
> not a great pic, I took it from the catalog. Its a Mastro de Paja Nera


So Kenny this is the pipe you mentioned. Very nice:tu


----------



## IHT

very nice. if you combine the two mastros i have, you'd probably come up with that shape/design.


----------



## txdyna65

IHT said:


> very nice. if you combine the two mastros i have, you'd probably come up with that shape/design.


I got to looking at them after seeing pictures of yours.....you should be :bn for what you are doing to me :r


----------



## Papichulo

txdyna65 said:


> I got to looking at them after seeing pictures of yours.....you should be :bn for what you are doing to me :r


:tpd: Greg, I am with Kenny on this one...


----------



## kheffelf

My ultimate dream pipe.
http://www.briarblues.com/mp45.htm


----------



## Papichulo

kheffelf said:


> My ultimate dream pipe.
> http://www.briarblues.com/mp45.htm


That is a sweet pipe!! The craftsmanship is invredible and the attention to detail is impeccable. How much and does it sit?


----------



## EnyafanJT

this is my dream pipe. i have actually had it in my hands. just an exquisite pipe, the pic doesn't do it justice. if i could just borrow $875 from somebody....

http://www.cigarleaf.com/products/pipes/high_grades/JLAR875.JPG


----------



## JoelS

Right now, I'm saving to commission a slightly bent, blasted dublin from Jody Davis.


----------



## kheffelf

Papichulo said:


> That is a sweet pipe!! The craftsmanship is invredible and the attention to detail is impeccable. How much and does it sit?


Only cost 925. Not technically a sitter, but it does look like it is balanced that it would(or at least from the pics).


----------



## shakespeare

Cheeto said:


> I was randomly looking searching for Halloween themed pipes online and came up with Talbert Pipes. These things blow my mind! Talbert makes a set of Halloween themed pipes every year which center around a certain mythology or creature. Here a just a few examples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most the pipes on this thread can be called my dream pipes, but please note that I would do unspeakable acts for this one in particular. :r


----------



## pistol

Look at this beauty...


----------



## IHT

nice, pete.
hope you're doin well, going skiing and all that.
you need to be more active down here, jackazz. :tu


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> nice, pete.
> hope you're doin well, going skiing and all that.
> you need to be more active down here, jackazz. :tu


I know it, but between work, skiing, and "all that," I haven't been as active anywhere as I'd like to be! Here's the other thing, I'm a total pipe newb, so I like to read what all you smart folks have to say. You'd be proud though, I've been smoking my pipes A LOT more than I have my cigars. I like that my pipes don't make me stink like my cigars do, so I have a bowl on my way down and back up the mountain all the time.


----------



## dls

If I could only smoke 1 pipe for the rest of my life, I would be entirely content with this castello: 
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/castello/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=33839


----------



## jgros001

I shouldn't even be looking at these p

Eltang:










S.Bang:










Heding:










Becker:










Julie:


----------



## Cheeto

That Becker is sweet, exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Thillium

i won't lie I will try to track down my dream pipe, but for some reason I don't like the "regular" looking pipes, if I could picture my dream pipe it would be something of the irregular sense.


----------



## billhud

Maybe I'm a fish out of water here. I don't really "lust" after pipes. I don't really 'lust" after tobacco either. I really "lust" after what we would consider the great smoke, regardless of the pipe ot the tobacco. As often as not my great smokes will just so happen to be when I have one of my older cobs in my hand rather than a briar.


----------



## dayplanner

billhud said:


> Maybe I'm a fish out of water here. I don't really "lust" after pipes. I don't really 'lust" after tobacco either. I really "lust" after what we would consider the great smoke, regardless of the pipe ot the tobacco. As often as not my great smokes will just so happen to be when I have one of my older cobs in my hand rather than a briar.


Whatever floats your boat man :tu

I "lust" after both. It's pretty important to me to have good tobacco on hand and I love the artistry that goes into pipe making. Every pipe is a little work of art. Hunting down tobaccy is fun too.


----------



## billhud

carbonbased_al said:


> Every pipe is a little work of art. Hunting down tobaccy is fun too.


I've seen some pretty odd examples of art then.


----------



## dayplanner

billhud said:


> I've seen some pretty odd examples of art then.


Haven't we all. I mean hell, half the pipes in this thread have me scratching my head lol. Different tastes, different preferences, etc etc.


----------



## Don Fernando

Adam Davidson ..............wow


----------



## Sawyer

This Matzhold Bent Brandy over at SmokingPipes keeps calling to me.


----------



## DubintheDam

I do like those Talbert pipes...pricey but nice...this is the one for me...


----------



## Ego Archive

joed said:


> I asked Stephen to make me one of his firedrops in the spring of this year - he told me no problem - but it would be winter - maybe close to christmas before he could get to it - and I have already purchsed 4 pipes from him - he is currently in demand I guess.


Yeah I waited about 5-6 months for my pipe, but I'd really like to pick up a Firedrop too.


----------



## Mister Moo

DubintheDam said:


> I do like those Talbert pipes...pricey but nice...this is the one for me...


How cool is that pipe? I was just looking at a distant second to it; didn't know HOW distant until seeing your pictures.


----------



## TheRealBonger

Ego Archive said:


> Yeah I waited about 5-6 months for my pipe, but I'd really like to pick up a Firedrop too.


Wow! that is a really cool pipe. Very unique. I would have a hard time picking a tobacco to smoke thru that beauty. Nice pick up. :tu


----------



## Ego Archive

TheRealBonger said:


> Wow! that is a really cool pipe. Very unique. I would have a hard time picking a tobacco to smoke thru that beauty. Nice pick up. :tu


Someday I'm going to get off my @ss and post a picture of it with a glowing ember. 

Oh, and this pipe make me so sad that I do not own it! (Rad Davis)


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Ego Archive said:


> Oh, and this pipe make me so sad that I do not own it! (Rad Davis)


Yea... Rad Davis makes a nice pipe. This one caught my eye. It belongs to a member here 
(guess his "dream" came true  ) .


----------



## [OT] Loki

pretty much anything from jack howell


----------



## bonggoy

[OT] Loki said:


> pretty much anything from jack howell


:tpd: Specially the clam.


----------



## Don Fernando

Anyone got $3~4K lying around ?? ... lol ... If you're gunna dream...may as well dream big, right ? .... supposedly, that's a dunhill-manufactured amber stem.


----------



## DubintheDam

I just wet my pants...real nice Dunhill. A rare thing.


----------



## [OT] Loki

bonggoy said:


> :tpd: Specially the clam.


I have seen the clam in person, amazing. His cobra, also amazing. Valcano, can not be beat IMO. My personal favorite is the Ukelele so amazing to hold in your hand. I am lucky enough to know jack personally and get have a bowl with him usually once a week. Even his shop pipes are nicer then most of my collection of "good" pipes.

also andy glamp and mark yingling are making fantastic pipes.

I'd be happy with a few kaywoodeis right now


----------



## Spongy

Tom Eltang

and this one by S.Bang


----------



## Spongy

Bruce said:


> Just found the Rousch site......oh my god!
> He makes some of the most beautiful pipes I have seen! Absolutely stunning pipes! Good thing most all of his pipes are sold, or I would be in deep doo-doo!


how deep is that "doo-doo" bruce? :r
it's not quite 2 full years since you made this post, how many have you owned?


----------



## Subotaj

For me it always Jim Cooke with his deep sandblasted Ring finish.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Michael Parks...



WOW!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

 




S Yanik Meerschaum on Ebay. Now this guy can carve!


----------



## londoner

These are my dream pipes -


----------



## DSturg369

"Dream Pipes" Wow, there are too many for me to even begin. I'm a new pipe smoker and love it all so far. All my pipes thus far are eBay estates and MM cobs, and I've been lucky in that every one is a pretty good smoker for me. As for "Dream Pipes" I'd not know where to start right now. A few that I'm looking at strongly are Peterson, Castello, Nording, and Savinelli. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's one I wouldn't mind seeing in my piperack


----------



## DBCcigar

I have a few Ardor, but I want one with the stem made from deer antler. Ardor has a few, but I haven't pulled the trigger YET!

Her's one they make....


----------



## Dedalus

I'm pretty simple, any Peterson Sherlock Holmes series would make my day, especially this one though:








I'll probably never afford one on a graduate student salary (or a professor in the Humanities salary once you factor in all those student loans). I do love dreaming about it though. Oh, how I'd love to fill this beautiful pipe with some Scottish Cake....


----------

